# First Pike on the Fly



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Lately while carp fishing my local creek I have been seeing quite a few pike laying on the bottom. They are very spooky, but they will strike if I can get a cast to them before they see me. Last night I caught my first one ever, a small one, on my 3 wt with a small white streamer. 

Today I went back with my 6wt hoping to get a carp or a larger pike. I made a cast to a carp with a black wooly bugger and the nearby log became a pike and started to follow. It followed halfway across the creek before it inhaled the bugger. Pike sure are crazy fighters. I'd say this one was around 26 inches.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are beautiful .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Those are some nice fish ! Congrats
A Pike is on my "to-do" list.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

That's awesome nice looking fish. Im hoping to catch one this year.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome man, thx for sharing! I thought when you said "spooky" you mentioned you were scared of them. lol


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I was referring to the fact that the pike get scared easily. But I can't say I wasn't a little worried when I realized I had to remove the fly from all those teeth!


----------

